# Reaction Audio - any feeback/reviews



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello, there is a new vendor called Reaction Audio. The subs look nice and the pricing is very attractive. The offerings seem to be similar to the Epik Legend and Empire.

http://reaction-audio.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage

Does anyone have any feedback regarding their products? It seems that they have started shipping to the first buyers/early adopters. Thank you.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Haven't heard of them. Some of their designs and even their website look like this: http://www.powersoundaudio.com/


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I will in the not too distant future; I'm scheduled to get one of the BPS 212 Turbo's in a week or two. I have a Salk Sound subwoofer I'm evaluating now, and then I have an XTZ system after that. Once both of those reviews have been published I'll be looking at the BPS 212.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> Haven't heard of them. Some of their designs and even their website look like this: http://www.powersoundaudio.com/


That is pretty similar, that's crazy.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

theJman said:


> I will in the not too distant future; I'm scheduled to get one of the BPS 212 Turbo's in a week or two.


 Looking forward to your review Jim. Their prices look fairly competitive.


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

theJman said:


> I will in the not too distant future; I'm scheduled to get one of the BPS 212 Turbo's in a week or two. I have a Salk Sound subwoofer I'm evaluating now, and then I have an XTZ system after that. Once both of those reviews have been published I'll be looking at the BPS 212.


Thank you, Jim. I'm looking forward to your impressions and the review. I want to know how these perform sound quality wise (per the posts I read they were designed to be a balanced sub, not too loud to give up sound quality/extension? Not sure I'm using the righ terms or description, so I'll leave the writing to you, Jim, before I may misspeak.


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

B- one said:


> That is pretty similar, that's crazy.


Hi guys!

I never noticed that until you pointed it out!
It looks like we may be using similar templates for shopify online web-stores.
I picked the the graphic theme that shopify originally designed for HI-VI since they have since changed their website. You can also reach the site here: reactionaudio.net

As for the products, I don't really see the similarities other than that they do have a dual 15" sealed sub.
But so did Mirage, PSB, Polk , Aperion, TSC, Seaton Sound and Epik among others that came beforehand.
The dual opposed design is a popular way to get a lot of sd in a small-ish box which is key with a sealed sub, where displacement counts most since there is no assist from a port.

We are also working on a ported model for this summer.

Jim has been kind enough to review one of our subs in a few weeks. We are looking forward to his impressions.
He informed me there was a discussion over here on our products and I wanted to be available to answer any questions.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeremy, thank you for dropping by and for being available to answer our questions. Did the BPS215s ship out and do you have initial impressions/reviews from your customers? I'm not sure if some of them may be members of HTS and may be they can post their impressions here? 

Hope all is well and all the best with your company.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I am also intrigue with this new sub company. I see some resemblance to the PSA, but what can you do with a subwoofer box make it round to be different?

I wish you guys had come up sooner, and I would of gone for a dual 15" due to the excellent price. I am also looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

Sunlesstrawhat said:


> Jeremy, thank you for dropping by and for being available to answer our questions. Did the BPS215s ship out and do you have initial impressions/reviews from your customers? I'm not sure if some of them may be members of HTS and may be they can post their impressions here?
> 
> Hope all is well and all the best with your company.


Sorry for the late reply!

There have been a couple of BPS 215s shipped out now but I am not sure if those customers belong to any online forums.

There is a sub on the way to Jim Wilson. We've been a week or two behind due to an unexpected influx of orders (No complaints here!). He should receive it in less than a week and we are looking forward to his impressions!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jim gets all the fun. 

I'm just happy we have our sub system in place as subwoofers are the kind of toy where one wants to play with all of them and that's pretty much, what Jim gets to do.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I see the company is based in Gulf Port, MS. About 35 minutes from my home town. May have to come look at what you have to offer sometime this summer. From what I see on the website the price to performance ratio seems pretty good. Very exciting to see. Good luck to you and your company.


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

jamesfrazier said:


> I see the company is based in Gulf Port, MS. About 35 minutes from my home town. May have to come look at what you have to offer sometime this summer. From what I see on the website the price to performance ratio seems pretty good. Very exciting to see. Good luck to you and your company.


We could certainly arrange a GTG!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

edgebsl said:


> We could certainly arrange a GTG!


I plan to buy speakers and a sub to replace the ones I had to sell earlier this year; I've decided I just can't live without a speaker system haha. Would love to see a local offering, especially with what I see on your website. I will definitely be in touch.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Jim gets all the fun.  I'm just happy we have our sub system in place as subwoofers are the kind of toy where one wants to play with all of them and that's pretty much, what Jim gets to do.


Jim gets all the fun till he throws his back out.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

BeeMan458 said:


> Jim gets all the fun.
> 
> I'm just happy we have our sub system in place as subwoofers are the kind of toy where one wants to play with all of them and that's pretty much, what Jim gets to do.


:neener:




B- one said:


> Jim gets all the fun till he throws his back out.


Relatively speaking, this one should be a featherweight compared to the sub that will appear as my next review. It weighs about 170 pounds. :flex:


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

Proud owner of a pair of Reaction Audio BPS 212's:





*Spoiler* 





*Initial impression..........very pleased with my purchase, still more testing, experimentation and time to calibrate my system, but definitely a big bang for the buck on these subs!!!*


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

cr136124 said:


> Proud owner of a pair of Reaction Audio BPS 212's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you performing any quantitative measurements you will be able to share?


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

My BPS 212 should be shipping by Wednesday, hope to have it up and running before the holiday. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeremy, I read over at avs about LCR speakers? Any info on these?


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

jamesfrazier said:


> Jeremy, I read over at avs about LCR speakers? Any info on these?


We are working with Mark Pinske at Radian Loudspeaker to develop a high efficiency monitor.
Mark is confident that this is one of the top driver/crossover combos he has ever developed.

It will be the form factor of a large bookshelf speaker but will be capable of peak SPL up to 125 db.
It's designed to operate with a crossover from 70-100 hz.

For those who have the space, they work great as surrounds too.
The cabinet dimensions are 12.5" W x 12" D x 20" H

Edit: James, since you are only 35 miles away you should come hear them soon!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

edgebsl said:


> We are working with Mark Pinske at Radian Loudspeaker to develop a high efficiency monitor. Mark is confident that this is one of the top driver/crossover combos he has ever developed. It will be the form factor of a large bookshelf speaker but will be capable of peak SPL up to 125 db. It's designed to operate with a crossover from 70-100 hz. For those who have the space, they work great as surrounds too. The cabinet dimensions are 12.5" W x 12" D x 20" H Edit: James, since you are only 35 miles away you should come hear them soon!


I would love to come audition all your line up . Still plan on buying a sub from you this summer. I'll be in touch!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Didn't even comment on your reply ha. I guess if I'm buying a sub from you I should keep it all matching huh haha. Those sound like they should be perfect for my 2 channel system I'm working on putting together. I have a cheaper receiver so high efficiency is a must. What driver/tweeter are you going to be using? Have you gotten that far yet?


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

jamesfrazier said:


> Didn't even comment on your reply ha. I guess if I'm buying a sub from you I should keep it all matching huh haha. Those sound like they should be perfect for my 2 channel system I'm working on putting together. I have a cheaper receiver so high efficiency is a must. What driver/tweeter are you going to be using? Have you gotten that far yet?


Oh wow, good thing we are releasing more info about these by Monday lol!
You're pulling it out of me. :help:

We are utilizing a driver based off of the Radian 5210 coaxial speaker. The woofer cone and magnet assembly are stock but Mark is recommending a different tweeter diaphragm for our application and has sourced a crossover that is more transparent for this than anything they sell to pro audio. He says it is the best passive crossover he has ever heard and has trouble replicating it's smoothness with active bi-amping.

This combination was tested for a custom install for studio monitors for a prominent recording studio in NY.
This engineer was a tough customer that had gone through countless far and mid field monitors. He told Radian that this was his favorite speaker to date and he has owned units costing up to $20k a pair.

This speaker will work well in a two channel configuration as well as 5.1. It also makes a great studio monitor and this driver platform has even been used in FOH live sound applications. It is a very versatile speaker.
And it is made right here in the USA. 

It does however need a subwoofer. It is -3 db at about 75 hz and -6 db at about 63hz. An 80hz crossover would work perfectly.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds very very exciting! I bet your anxious to get them up and running and get some feed back. Do you have a ball park price range your thinking about? And what type of tweeter are you going to use? Horn,dome,planars? If this is still sensitive information just let me know, I know I am digging pretty deep haha.

I myself am just another guy who loves loud good quality sound... BUT being a student makes that difficult as funds are low. Been saving and will be ready to drop some money soon, and will surely be visiting you to see what reaction audio has to offer.


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

jamesfrazier said:


> Sounds very very exciting! I bet your anxious to get them up and running and get some feed back. Do you have a ball park price range your thinking about? And what type of tweeter are you going to use? Horn,dome,planars? If this is still sensitive information just let me know, I know I am digging pretty deep haha.
> 
> I myself am just another guy who loves loud good quality sound... BUT being a student makes that difficult as funds are low. Been saving and will be ready to drop some money soon, and will surely be visiting you to see what reaction audio has to offer.


We're awaiting the final crossover revision but everything we've heard sounds simply jaw dropping so far.
We are going to introduce them at $699.99 per unit, which is an amazing value considering the driver alone would retail for $460, not including the crossover, cabinet and grills. And the crossover uses some high grade components.

The tweeter is a 1.75" compression driver/horn mounted in the center of the woofer's 3" voice coil opening.

The cabinets will share the look of the rest of our line with satin black finish, radius edges and cloth grills with magnetic attachment. We will be also offering custom finishes in white and piano gloss black as well.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

edgebsl said:


> It will be the form factor of a large bookshelf speaker but will be capable of peak SPL up to 125 db. It's designed to operate with a crossover from 70-100 hz.


125dB! :yikes: Just cause you're deaf now doesn't mean the rest of us want to be. Musicians. Sheez...


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like a pair of those and a bps 212 are calling my name.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Me thinks a PV15 would be better...


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

theJman said:


> Me thinks a PV15 would be better...


 Haha no doubt, but the 499 price tag is much to reasonable to pass up. I can't justify 1000 on a sub and almost 1500 on speakers, sadly...


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

theJman said:


> 125dB! :yikes: Just cause you're deaf now doesn't mean the rest of us want to be. Musicians. Sheez...


They can handle up to 700w peak power but with a true 95db efficiency they can be driven to reference levels with even a moderate AV receiver.


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

jamesfrazier said:


> Haha no doubt, but the 499 price tag is much to reasonable to pass up. I can't justify 1000 on a sub and almost 1500 on speakers, sadly...


A BPS 212 and a pair of CX 10 speakers would make a good two channel system, although I would recommend eventually upgrading to dual subs eventually.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

edgebsl said:


> A BPS 212 and a pair of CX 10 speakers would make a good two channel system, although I would recommend eventually upgrading to dual subs eventually.


That's all part of the plan!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Heading to visits Jeremy tomorrow to listen to some of his subs, and maybe his new CX-10s. I am 95% sure I will be leaving with a BPS-215 .Very excited; and will post impressions when I can.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Just grabbed me a BPS-215 with a 1000 watt amp because that's all Jemery had on his hands. Grins from ear to ear. I'll give a better review soon. 









Next to a Bic f12 and cat for size reference.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

looks like Reaction Audio is offering some deals on dual subs right now! and has a few new subs too.
http://reaction-audio.myshopify.com/


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=114


http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=113

Reaction Audio has finally got some measurements through Ricci at data-bass.com if anyone is interested in how they measure. Seems like the pv-15x looks to be about the best sub you can get for the money at around 1000..


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Has anybody heard the S15? How does it stack up to a SVS SB2000 or RA F15? It's certainly less expensive than those.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's a pretty new sub, so I'm not sure there are a lot of owners who can comment on it at this point.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

theJman said:


> It's a pretty new sub, so I'm not sure there are a lot of owners who can comment on it at this point.


I kind of figured but with the holidays approaching I'm in research overdrive to make the right decision for a new sub.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Insearchof said:


> I kind of figured but with the holidays approaching I'm in research overdrive to make the right decision for a new sub.


I have a first production run sub from RA before they changed line ups. Similar subs, different set up. If you have any specific questions pm me and I'll answer them as subjectively as I can. Or get Jeremy's number( owner of RA) he loves to talk and will let you know every thing you need to know before making a decision.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

In case anyone missed it, Reaction Audio's Black Friday Sales are up on their website! 



http://reaction-audio.myshopify.com/blogs/news/15529249-fall-2014-2015-subwoofer-line-up-is-here


----------



## yosh7 (Feb 8, 2015)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have spoken to Jeremy several times and he is very easy to talk to and very patient with answering questions. Definitely reach out to him if you are on the fence about purchasing one of his subs.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Reaction Audio just released its new line up of subwoofers and a completely redesigned website. I own on of his first production subs, and plan to upgrade to the echo 15-18 depending on how the money is closer to summer. 

Wonder why these haven't gotten much attention over here? From given info I doubt there will be cheaper options that deliver better performance in any range of the new line up.. Any one have any thoughts?


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I've owned jtr triple 8, quituple 8 and diysb pure 10 seos speakers...

Jeremy send Fedex signature required so I can't get my speakers (sorry, am frustrated.)
Hopefully soon will be able to give the opinion of an informed ear.

I was one of the first JTR proponents and got insane deals. I LOOOOVED their sound (also owned a number of other well regarded consumer speakers - paradign studio 60's, energy rc, infinity beta 50s etc)...

Will give a review soon hopefully


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

goonstopher said:


> I've owned jtr triple 8, quituple 8 and diysb pure 10 seos speakers... Jeremy send Fedex signature required so I can't get my speakers (sorry, am frustrated.) Hopefully soon will be able to give the opinion of an informed ear. I was one of the first JTR proponents and got insane deals. I LOOOOVED their sound (also owned a number of other well regarded consumer speakers - paradign studio 60's, energy rc, infinity beta 50s etc)... Will give a review soon hopefully


What did you pick up? I've heard the cx-10s.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

jamesfrazier said:


> goonstopher said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned jtr triple 8, quituple 8 and diysb pure 10 seos speakers... Jeremy send Fedex signature required so I can't get my speakers (sorry, am frustrated.) Hopefully soon will be able to give the opinion of an informed ear. I was one of the first JTR proponents and got insane deals. I LOOOOVED their sound (also owned a number of other well regarded consumer speakers - paradign studio 60's, energy rc, infinity beta 50s etc)... Will give a review soon hopefully
> ...


Just 2 CX 10s.

Never got them. FedEx requiring a signature isn't a very good shipping policy...

Hope they don't get sent back to shipper


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

goonstopher said:


> Just 2 CX 10s.
> 
> Never got them. FedEx requiring a signature isn't a very good shipping policy...
> 
> Hope they don't get sent back to shipper


If they were insured for over $500 then that's FedEx's policy, not Reactions. I run into that quite frequently.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah. Well you missed out, they are pretty special speakers. Anyone else showing any interest in reaction?


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

goonstopher said:


> Just 2 CX 10s.
> 
> Never got them. FedEx requiring a signature isn't a very good shipping policy...
> 
> Hope they don't get sent back to shipper


Hi Goonstopper.

FedEx requires an adult signature for anything valued at over $500. This is to insure that they don't leave something valuable on your doorstep only to find it ends up stolen or missing, or god knows what scenario. This is to protect you.

If they leave a tag on your door, they usually will state that they will re-attempt delivery.
If that does not work for you, then you can always call the 1 800 go fedex number and they will hold them at the station for you and you can make other arrangements. It's rather straight-forward.

Let me know if I can help. I did not receive further communication from you past the first time you alerted me you missed the delivery attempt. I assumed everything was ok.

Please don't hesitate to reach out if you need help.

"EDIT"

Looks like from the tracking they are scheduled to re-deliver tomorrow?
If no-one will be home to sign for them, give them a call to hold them at the facility for you.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I would rather a shipper use a signing policy.. I don't want my set of speakers sitting outside to get rained on,stolen, etc.


----------



## whatever1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone know of any of these speakers in the Western New York area ? I would like to hear a pair. Compare them to Kilpsch.
Eastern Ohio.... Northwest PA


----------

